

Flutist James Galway takes nothing for granted: The master still practices his scales daily. - edw519
http://www.sptimes.com/2008/02/24/Theater/Flutist_Galway_has_co.shtml

======
mtts
Cute, but, really, _all_ good musicians do that. At least the classical
musicians I grew up with (my parents and their friends) did. They'd run
through a whole bunch of scales for at least twenty minutes before tackling
whatever hard piece they were working on.

Growing up in that household, it used to drive me crazy.

